

Syllabuzz: Tactile Design Made Real  - sp332
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/syllabuzz-tactile-design-made-real/

======
sp332
This is a follow-up to the "Know Who's Calling: Tactile Design" post from last
week. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=683342>

